# Fall Colors -- Northern Lower Michigan



## bogleric (Sep 20, 2006)

In a few weeks I will be travelling to the Boyne area of Michigan, USA.  About 50 miles east of Traverse City and 60 miles south of the Mackinac Straits.  This area is known for colors and includes the Boyne Highlands, Boyne Mountain, etc.

Has anyone been in this area that has a few things that I just "have" to check out.  I will be spending some time outdoors with my camera and was looking for any interesting tidbits.

Thanks.


----------

